# feeding every other day



## brad robert

I have a question about feeding your dog.Do you think that a dog could do well only being fed every other day and how much do you think you would need to feed to maintain good health and would this eating have any long term effects good or bad? any help would be appreciated


----------



## andreas broqvist

If you do so then you wuld nead to feed more at every time. It will then make the risk of bloating bigger. Why wuld you want to do that? 

Cant realy se to benefits?


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte

If you feed RAW, you can do that. My friend feeds her dogs (7 of them) every other day for about a year now, everything's fine. She gives a bit less than double dose.

If you feed kibble, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## mike suttle

Dogs are pretty amazing when it comes to the way they can survive. In the Wild of course Wolves dont eat everyday, although I am sure they would prefer to do so.
I am sure your dog could survive just fine by only eating everyother day, but I am not sure what the benifit would be for him.
When I am getting serious about tracking a dog, he will only eat from the track which will be most days, but not every day.
When I am getting serious about OB I feed the dog one hotdog today from my hand, and nothing else that day, the next morning I feed him one hotdog from my hand and about 2 cups of food from a bowl after the OB session. The next day I feed him one hotdog from my hand and nothing else. By the time he starts to loose weight on that diet ( a few weeks) he has been imprinted in basic OB and I can go back to his regular feeding schedual and continue OB with a ball and a prong / e collar.
So I guess if you have a plan for your feeding everyother day that is fine, but I would not do it just for fun or to save dog food. LOL


----------



## brad robert

thanks for the replys so far. mike the reason i ask is for training reasons i have a rottie that definately works better when this approach is taken and was curious if anyone could see any down sides and yes i do feed her raw


----------



## milder batmusen

the dogs system works better when it has some days off where there stomach can contract because they dont get any food 

a good way to feed your dog is about 3-4 meals a week 

and dont compare the dogs system to a human it is not the same dogs that has days where no food is given is even more energetic that with food in their system

I am talking about the raw diet not kibble but a day without food is good four dogs 

read the book written by Mogens Eliasen he has many years experience with raw food


----------



## Stelios Sdrolias

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] *Some anatomic facts to consider…*
 A dog stomach is elastic, like an accordion. When empty, it folds to what almost appears to be an intestine. When it is filled, it can contain as much as 7-8% of the dog's body weight! (For a human weighing 120 pounds, this would correspond to eating 10 pounds in one meal - but a human stomach is a bag with almost no elasticity - it simply cannot do more than about 10% of this…)
Further, the dog's stomach is full of small glands that produce digestive enzymes. Those glands start to work when they get in contact with food. This will happen for some of them immediately as the dog gets some food in the stomach, but, because of the folding nature of the stomach, most of those glands do not get to touch food, unless the stomach is filled so that all the folds are stretched out! 
An amazing consequence of this is that the dog's digestion process is more efficient when it gets a large meal! While it still might digest a certain fraction of a small meal, that fraction will be much larger for a larger meal! Dogs that are being fed almost exclusively "full meals" (= meals that fill the stomach), generally need some 20-30% less food than dogs that are being fed many smaller meals. (This is exactly the opposite of what would be true for a human stomach...)

*The ultimate carnivore experience*
 Dogs, like other carnivores, do not rely on having food available all the time. In fact, when they have a full stomach or recently had one, they don't even bother looking to the side of a possible prey. Instead, they feed very irregularly - when food is available, and they have hunting success. At such times, they gorge and fill themselves - and there is no discussion possible that they thoroughly enjoy doing that! 
Many people also experience that, when they have difficulty getting the dog to eat something new, a simple way to get it to eat it is to first give it a little of what you know they like - then it will eat almost anything after that to fill the stomach! This illustrates that filling the stomach is more important to a dog than just "getting a little bite". 
Yet, most domestic dogs never get to experience this…

*Keeping the dog constantly starving...*
 Few dog owners want to starve their dog or to keep it constantly hungry. Nevertheless, this is what most people end up doing when they feed their dog multiple daily meals, assuming that this is just as good for a dog as it is for a human.
An adult dog needs an amount of food in average per day that is about 2-3% of its body weight. Considering that it takes 6-8% to fill the stomach, there is just no way the average dog will ever get to experience the satisfying fulfillment of having a full stomach... With 2-3 small meals per day, it will remain constantly hungry!

*Changing the feeding pattern*
 Now, you cannot just start letting a dog fill its stomach, cold turkey, if it has never been used to this. It would be dangerous (risk of bloat because the muscle tissue is far too weak from never having been exercised). Doing it with kibble is, of course, completely out of the question too - it is far too concentrated.
Also, when you ultimately feed your dog as much as it wants in one meal, you cannot feed it more than 3-4 meals per week! However, when you do this, you will see the "food searching" behavior disappear, and you will see your dog gain weight if it is too skinny and lose weight if it is too fat. 
You have an important hurdle to overcome before you can safely let you dog eat full meals 3-4 times a week - in addition to your own human-based emotions:
*You must train the stomach muscles to handle the greater volume of a meal. *It is like training a broken leg for skiing after getting the cast off... Do it gradually over a period of at least 3 months, preferably 6. (Please refer to my article on Conditioning if you need help with this.)
I know the concept of feeding only 3-4 times per week sounds brutal - but seriously: it isn't. My dogs have been fed this way for more than 30 years, and I tell you: they enjoy their meals!!! But they also enjoy the time between the meals. I have never had a problem with weight - it regulates itself on an individual basis. I have helped literally hundreds of my students to do the same, and they all report the same great results.... not a single exception!

Sincerely,
Mogens Eliasen
[/FONT] 
-------------------------------------------
Mogens Eliasen holds a mag. scient. degree (comparable to a US Ph. D.) in Chemistry from Århus University, Denmark, has a extensive education also as military officer and in business management. He has been working with dogs, dog owners, dog trainers, and veterinarians since 1970. A large part of his dog work has been in the area of education and education planning, and as consultant for dog owners and dog training associations. He is a strong advocate of treating the dog with respect for its nature as domesticated wolf, and has published several books and videos on topics related to dogs, dog training, dog behavior, and responsible care of dogs. He publishes a newsletter "The Peeing Post" containing lots of tips and advice on all matters pertaining to dogs.
For more information about Mogens Eliasen, including links to other articles he has published, please send this e-mail to send this e-mail to [email protected] or visit www.k9joy.com or mogenseliasen.com.


----------



## Anne Vaini

brad robert said:


> I have a question about feeding your dog.Do you think that a dog could do well only being fed every other day and how much do you think you would need to feed to maintain good health and would this eating have any long term effects good or bad? any help would be appreciated


I do this a lot for both raw and kibble dogs. I make sure the dog is getting the same number of kcal per week.

I started doing this because it fit into my training schedule better. The only affect I have seen is improved pack order and improved training progress.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Stelios Sdrolias said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]A dog stomach is elastic, like an accordion. When empty, it folds to what almost appears to be an intestine. When it is filled, it can contain as much as 7-8% of the dog's body weight! [/FONT]


Actually, a dog's stomach can contain much more than that. I have watched my dog eat 20% of her body weight in one sitting. Wolves have been observed to eat 20 pounds in one sitting. If I remember correctly, the 7-8% data comes from giving the dog liquid until it vomits. 

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]


> Further, the dog's stomach is full of small glands that produce digestive enzymes. Those glands start to work when they get in contact with food. This will happen for some of them immediately as the dog gets some food in the stomach, but, because of the folding nature of the stomach, most of those glands do not get to touch food, unless the stomach is filled so that all the folds are stretched out!


[/FONT]


> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]An amazing consequence of this is that the dog's digestion process is more efficient when it gets a large meal! While it still might digest a certain fraction of a small meal, that fraction will be much larger for a larger meal! Dogs that are being fed almost exclusively "full meals" (= meals that fill the stomach), generally need some 20-30% less food than dogs that are being fed many smaller meals. (This is exactly the opposite of what would be true for a human stomach...)[/FONT]


Just because it makes sense doesn't mean it is true. Please post the source of information.




> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Dogs, like other carnivores, do not rely on having food available all the time. In fact, when they have a full stomach or recently had one, they don't even bother looking to the side of a possible prey. [/FONT]


Have you ever met a labrador? :lol:

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]


> Instead, they feed very irregularly - when food is available, and they have hunting success. At such times, they gorge and fill themselves - and there is no discussion possible that they thoroughly enjoy doing that!


[/FONT]


> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Many people also experience that, when they have difficulty getting the dog to eat something new, a simple way to get it to eat it is to first give it a little of what you know they like - then it will eat almost anything after that to fill the stomach! This illustrates that filling the stomach is more important to a dog than just "getting a little bite". [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Yet, most domestic dogs never get to experience this…[/FONT]


Again, what is the source?




> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]An adult dog needs an amount of food in average per day that is about 2-3% of its body weight. [/FONT]


This is incorrect! The amount of food by weight varies according to the caloric density of the food being fed! The amount of food a dog needs is better calculated with this formula (which is based on the dog's surface area): 70 x BW^.75 (BW is body weight in kg) this is multiplied by a factor from 0 - 6 depending on the dog's age, reproductive status, health and activity level. Ths give the total number of kcal per day the dog requires. With that information, a diet can be formed up to the number of kcal required. The weight of the food required to meet the dog's energy requirements depends on the specific caloric denisty of the food.

For example, if I fed chicken necks with skin on as the only ingredient in (an incorrect and unbalanced) raw diet, I would feed my dog just under 1 pound. But if I fed chicken necks without the skin on, I would be feeding just over 2 pounds. According to your 2 -3% rule, I would be underfeeding by 40%.




> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Considering that it takes 6-8% to fill the stomach, there is just no way the average dog will ever get to experience the satisfying fulfillment of having a full stomach... With 2-3 small meals per day, it will remain constantly hungry![/FONT]


Hunger is the natural state. I'm really not so concerned about "satisfying fulfillment." It interferes with training. What good is a working dog when it's fat and lazy with a belly full of food? I lose 2 training days when I allow free feed with a large food object (like a cow skull). 

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]


> Now, you cannot just start letting a dog fill its stomach, cold turkey, if it has never been used to this. It would be dangerous (risk of bloat because the muscle tissue is far too weak from never having been exercised). Doing it with kibble is, of course, completely out of the question too - it is far too concentrated.


[/FONT]

I find this statement completely ridiculous. Kibble has lower energy density than raw food items (it is less "concentrated"). If the concentration is referring to water content, that is easily changed by feeding food mixed with water.

We really don't know why dogs bloat. There is no conclusive evidence to support the statement. [-X

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]


> Also, when you ultimately feed your dog as much as it wants in one meal, you cannot feed it more than 3-4 meals per week! However, when you do this, you will see the "food searching" behavior disappear,


[/FONT]

And we lose all opportunity for training. #-o


----------



## Stelios Sdrolias

I posted a free article from Mogens Eliasen's site..And you are asking me to post the source of information??

I would really like you to debate Mogens on that..but it is unlikely to happen.
This person has 30 + years of experience..I think he is qualified to be a "source" in some matters


----------



## Anne Vaini

Stelios Sdrolias said:


> I posted a free article from Mogens Eliasen's site..And you are asking me to post the source of information??
> 
> I would really like you to debate Mogens on that..but it is unlikely to happen.
> This person has 30 + years of experience..I think he is qualified to be a "source" in some matters


He is a chemist - not a veterinarian. 

I have 25 years experience of being on planet earth. I have a friend that is a Biologist. Therefore I am qualified to publish authoritative works on Modern Particle Physics. Would you like to sign up for my email newsletter? 

:---) :-& #-o

Forgive my attitude problem for a moment. Thanks for posting the article. It has interested me to do some research / fact finding. I will post back when time allows.


----------



## Carol Boche

My dogs get some sort of food daily....whether it is tracking or obedience or just a plain meal....so I log food intake daily so that full meals can make up for what they did not get in training. 

Doubtful that I would ever just skip a day of meals.....unless I was gone and there was no one to feed that day.


----------



## milder batmusen

Stelios Sdrolias said:


> I posted a free article from Mogens Eliasen's site..And you are asking me to post the source of information??
> 
> I would really like you to debate Mogens on that..but it is unlikely to happen.
> This person has 30 + years of experience..I think he is qualified to be a "source" in some matters


I agree \\/

and I know he has worked with working dogs most of his life in search and rescue work incl his former old dog wiht became 18 years if I remember


----------



## Anne Jones

I feed an all raw diet. With 2 GSDs, bloat is a concern to me. I don't feel comfortable feeding very large meals, that is why I feed 2x a day. I never found that it effected their drive to work or energy levels, as some claim. (even with tiny bits of hotdog for tracking) I do not 'fast' my dogs, nor do I skip meals. I do wait 2 hours after feeding before regular exercise, longer if very heavy exercise. Their evening meal is the end of the day & there is no more exercise after that meal. Just what works for me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Stelios Sdrolias said:


> I posted a free article from Mogens Eliasen's site..And you are asking me to post the source of information??
> 
> I would really like you to debate Mogens on that..but it is unlikely to happen.
> This person has 30 + years of experience..I think he is qualified to be a "source" in some matters


http://www.mogenseliasen.com/


Despite my strong reservations about some of the statements made in the quotation, the only thing I want to make sure everyone who might across this thread in the future sees is this:

_*Doing [this] with kibble is, of course, completely out of the question.
*_


----------



## michael carroll

I feed a combination of raw and kibble,[NOT TOGETHER] I feed once a day in the late evening,the dogs are sastisfied and spend the nights fairly quite unless they alert to something.If they begin to leave uneaten food in their dish, I skip a day.Don't know if thats a good thing,but it has worked well for me.As for as a dog filling itself on one overly large meal,I have dogs that will eat everything that you give,everyday if they like it well enough.I don't buy into the one full stomach,ignore food for several days theory.JMO


----------



## leslie cassian

A few years ago, I didn't realize my LabX was getting into the stored kibble in the cupboard, probably every day, for a few days and eating as much as he wanted. I just thought he was maturing and not inhaling his food as fast as he could. And getting a little heavier.

Since then, I have gotten careless once or twice and he has had free access to his kibble. There is now a latch on the pantry door. Lucky enough that the only consequence has been a bit of squitty butt and some lethal gas. Regardless of how much he has had, he is still barking and spinning for his dinner while I prepare the other dogs' food.

For some dogs, there is no such thing as full.


----------



## brad robert

great replys so far the article posted was interesting thankyou. anne i agree so far i havent seen any real downside and the training did improve alot i will just monitor the weight.


----------



## Carol Boche

leslie cassian said:


> squitty butt


This is the best term I have heard in a long time (since Jeffs take on "gack").....gonna be a nick name for one of the dogs here I am sure....LOL :lol::lol::lol:


----------

